# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te beni "Replay" cdo video qe deshironi ne Youtube pa perdorur shtojca

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Kjo eshte nje menyre e thjeshte me te cilen mund ti beni Replay cdo videoje qe deshironi ne Youtube.

Sherben psh. kur ke deshire te degjosh disa here radhazi te njejten kenge apo cfaredo qe deshiron pa pasur nevoje te shtypni ndonje gje , videoja rifillon vete automatikisht.

Le te marrim nje shembull : *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99TqbalG_SY* ky eshte linku i nje videoje qe nuk luhet automatikisht , pra duhet shtypur replay qe te filloje perseri.

Ketu eshte ajo qe ne duhet te shtojme : *http://www.replayyoutube.com/watch?v=99TqbalG_SY* , pra thjesht fjalen *replay* ne fillim te *youtube* dhe pastaj videoja do filloje automatikisht nga fillimi pasi te mbaroje.

Gjithashtu ka edhe nje shirit qe te lejon te besh replay vetem nje pjese te videos nqs deshiron.

----------


## zANë

E kam menduar sa e sa here kte punen,thosha si smund te bejm replay,se kur te fiksohem ne nje kenge fiksohem te pakten nje jave .... :ngerdheshje: 

Faleminderit!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

